# First bulk



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

I'm planning my first bulk for after I've shifted the fat I currently have, as I am about 26% body fat and want to be around 10-12% before bulking.

I should have about 24 weeks to bulk as I want to cut for a wedding, is a 24 week bulk aiming for around 1 pound per week a good place to begin?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

AlexHealy said:


> I'm planning my first bulk for after I've shifted the fat I currently have, as I am about 26% body fat and want to be around 10-12% before bulking.
> 
> I should have about 24 weeks to bulk as I want to cut for a wedding, is a 24 week bulk aiming for around 1 pound per week a good place to begin?


Natural 1 lb a week is too muck imo as you'll gain too much fat. I'd go for 2-3 lbs a month.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Natural 1 lb a week is too muck imo as you'll gain too much fat. I'd go for 2-3 lbs a month.


Ok, so about 0.5 - 0.75lbs a week? Cheers.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

How long do you planning on cutting for?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

AlexHealy said:


> Ok, so about 0.5 - 0.75lbs a week? Cheers.


Something like that but you will not be able to measure .5lbs increase a week, varies too much with water weight etc.

I'd go by the mirror and strength while keeping an eye on weight.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> How long do you planning on cutting for?


Before I start, about 12 weeks.

Afterwards I'm aiming for 6-8 weeks but this is purely because I have a wedding and afterwards I'll be looking to bulk long term.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Something like that but you will not be able to measure .5lbs increase a week, varies too much with water weight etc.
> 
> I'd go by the mirror and strength while keeping an eye on weight.


True. Thanks for the info, I'll keep that in mind and aim for 12-18 pounds over the 24 weeks.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So you are going to bulk for 24 weeks. Then cut for 6-8 weeks right?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

AlexHealy said:


> Before I start, about 12 weeks.
> 
> Afterwards I'm aiming for 6-8 weeks but this is purely because I have a wedding and afterwards I'll be looking to bulk long term.


You will not get from 26 to 10% in 12weeks mate! You will lose a load of muscle.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> You will not get from 26 to 10% in 12weeks mate! You will lose a load of muscle.


I don't have much muscle mass in all fairness, 12 weeks is going to be hard but I'll try. 12-16 weeks may be closer to the mark.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> So you are going to bulk for 24 weeks. Then cut for 6-8 weeks right?


Yeah, but I guess it depends on how the bulking goes. If I don't put much fat on I can just continue.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

AlexHealy said:


> Yeah, but I guess it depends on how the bulking goes. If I don't put much fat on I can just continue.


What are your stats mate?


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> What are your stats mate?


5 foot 10.

13 stone 7 pounds, approx 26% BF. LBM is approx 139 pounds.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

From those stats, I would start a slow cut now.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

Why slow? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

AlexHealy said:


> Why slow? If you don't mind me asking.


Better for health and won't lose what muscle you have.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Better for health and won't lose what muscle you have.


Ok thanks for the advice.


----------

